# Early Goose Season



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

dkirs said:


> As the season approaches everyone plans where they are going opening day (usually to the honey hole). About the second week people start* looking for spots* including myself. I was just wondering if anyone has ever done any good at fish point or nearby on the bay in about the second week of early season that would make it worth a trip? Thanks in advance



Go to a book store and pick yourself up a "Michigan Atlas & Gazetter", spend a few weeks studying it and pick out some good looking spots, spend hours on the phone with the DNR asking about access, wastes countless hours driving around and scouting, a few days of a few seasons trying those new spots, plenty of $$ will be spent on fuel, then after you figure out where the birds are and what time of season they use certain areas come back to this forum and "Share" with us your findings. Good luck to ya


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Basically I'm bored. College football doesn't open for a couple more weeks :evilsmile Converting? Doubtful


JD will sell Mary Kay before he converts. :mischeif::lol:


----------



## angel5760 (Oct 26, 2004)

WOW! This is not one of the more friendlier places!!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeez some of you guys need to go shoot something and get your panties out of a punch


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Everyone wants the most out of a trip. And even if you can't scout, you should be able to determine what birds may be in a given area unless your a complete newb. There are migration maps and records for Great Lakes bird counts. That is useful.

Are geese on the bay second week? Heck yes, and every other week along with a few ducks the entire season. That's common sence. comes across like someone's fishing for exact holes. I hunt new spots every year and I don't ask for bird reports before I go to make or break my trip. Happy to just enjoy the day. Hire a goose guide if you want high percentage of bagging birds to make it worth your time if that's the issue. That is cheaper.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> JD will sell Mary Kay before he converts. :mischeif::lol:


Couple more years and I may have a paper route...who knows? Could be a great new way to scout???


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Five pages and rolling


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

You grumps from the East side of the state again reminded me why I try not to go East of Ingham County. You sure your not all a bunch of Illinois transplants? :what:


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Who cares...there just geese kidding. I think this is a valid reason for some to get upset. Maybe a little abrasive but kid has some good points. Very easy for a spot to get overrun w people, and that is not fair to those who spend the time, money, and effort into scouting their own birds.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if someone asks a cyber scouting question on here next 30-45 days. I'm gonna hammer them. They can get mad and storm off, or they can realize the mistake, realize that many of us have been on this forum for a long time and value each others scouting, time spent, gas spent, dedication to hunting....to have it simply ripped out from under them because some dude thought it was "harmless information" and posted it for thousands to see. 

state game area questions are totally fine. Heck i'll even give you refuge numbers if i have them. I'm not gonna sit here and post HOT zone information and where I limited last night but I'll help any hunter out if he PM's me directly and asks specific questions. THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE. 

If you post on here questions like this OP does, while he doesn't have his personal information filled out (location), has 4 posts to his name, hasn't contributed anything to our community....I consider him doing a driveby. He's posting hoping someone unknowingly gives out an answer and saves him wasted time scouting a location that someone already done for him. its BS, against the rules and simply lazy. Everyone can hate me for busting the dudes chops, simply don't care.

One things for sure, this is just the beginning. There will be 20 more posts over the next 20-30 days...

p.s. and those that think these posts are "harmless". 1,300 views in 24hrs. #lurkfest2013


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Its so simple to understand. thats all that is being pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> state your questions like this "i want to hunt (area here)" can anyone that is familiar with the area pm me so i can ask a question. This makes the info direct and to the person in need....not 400 of us that are lurking it.


yep exactly and no I don't live in sebewaing any more...I'm in Cass city so there's another 20 bucks in gas per trip.....asking if there are birds around a managed area and sanctuary come on now..... .point blank if you can hunt then you will shoot birds anywhere there are birds in the early season ...if I were going to a new area I'd be more appt to say hey any one want to trade a walleye or lake run brown trip for a goose trip...or goose for goose...way different and better imo

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> p.s. and those that think these posts are "harmless". 1,300 views in 24hrs. #lurkfest2013


Not gonna lie I've been looking at this one a lot. Not for any info on birds, just for the entertainment lol.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Critter Killing Addiction said:


> Apparently us West Siders are much more friendly. :lol:


+1 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I could post where I hunt, the names of all the land owners and exactly where the land is located. You will not hunt any of it without me. You could hunt with me though. For the right price. LOL:lol:


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

This thread is getting a lot of views because people keep posting about how the OP messed up. If you continue posting, it will continue to draw attention to the thread, doing more damage than the original post.


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Not gonna lie I've been looking at this one a lot. Not for any info on birds, just for the entertainment lol.


This is what a facebook fight looks like!!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

CougarHunter said:


> This thread is getting a lot of views because people keep posting about how the OP messed up. If you continue posting, it will continue to draw attention to the thread, doing more damage than the original post.


True that...ill do it. Wheres the classic in before the lock funnies?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if someone asks a cyber scouting question on here next 30-45 days. I'm gonna hammer them. They can get mad and storm off, or they can realize the mistake, realize that many of us have been on this forum for a long time and value each others scouting, time spent, gas spent, dedication to hunting....to have it simply ripped out from under them because some dude thought it was "harmless information" and posted it for thousands to see.
> 
> state game area questions are totally fine. Heck i'll even give you refuge numbers if i have them. I'm not gonna sit here and post HOT zone information and where I limited last night but I'll help any hunter out if he PM's me directly and asks specific questions. THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> ...


I am a west-sider but I'm with Kid on this one...


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Not gonna lie I've been looking at this one a lot. Not for any info on birds, just for the entertainment lol.


Same here. I can hear more drama in here then I could in a lifetime of marriage to my wife (which is never). I love this site but sometimes it just goes to far! I believe when I a thread goes on and on like this the mods need to step up and delete because this is not the Sportsmanship any sportsman should stand for.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok Gotta say it ! " Jerry..... Jerry .... Jerry"


----------

